# need pilot/plow for LGB Amtrak Genesis



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

mine broke-plowing in very very cold conditions!
chinese plastic is not the same as the german 

-anyone with a spare part that they would be willing to sell please email me 

thanks 
steve


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Theres a guy on Ebay by the name of LBGDude,

Try him he sells parts for these all the time on Ebay

I was thinking of picking up some spare shells and detail parts

for my 2 cause i dont think you will ever see them made again.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

thanks -been scouting ebay and havent seen any -ill check it out and see if i can send him a message


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Go to the g-scale section and then search Amtrak you'll find a bunch of them.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

just did exactly what you suggested-didnt see one-did i miss it?


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Check your spelling just searched found a bunch it's Amtrak 

here is a search link for you Amtrak (click me) 

Also you can try giving Axel at Train-Li USA a call I know he has a lot of parts, here is his link Train-Li USA (click me)

Ron


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

spelled it the same way i posted the thread title 

thanks for the link- 

goes to the same place i found- 
do you see any pilots/plows? 
tried axel too -no luck


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Try this link, read whats included, says a snow plow is one of the parts , contact the guy to be sure/
Genisis frame parts (click me)


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

thanks for the link-i saw that --it doesnt have the actual plow as far as the pic shows-only the trim above the plow


still need help, if anyone can....


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Did you try emailing the guy and asking him if he had the plows? Seems with all the parts he has might be a good place to start.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

well i did just that and paid what i think is a high price-more than 10% of the price of the loco

as an FYI 
for all of us with chinese LGB
and for that matter other LGB items not produced currently

parts are a nightmare-
i have been told flat out that when it comes to the chinese made items in particular 
-parts are virtually impossible


i have called about ten shops-all with hopes of finding something somewhere -big names 
no luck
and then 
thinking that the US distributor should be able to be a source 

i spoke with the Walthers rep-they dont have and wont have-and was advised that 
prices for LGB parts will not be as they once were with the old LGB-just too expensive to make and stock inventory -not seen as part of customer service or product image


so play extra nice and carefully with those trains !!!

i admit that almost everytime something 'happens'
its because i was doing something on the fringe or 'testing' the locos abilities or otherwise following boneheaded railroad practices


----------

